# highest known THC content?



## HolyGhost23 (Nov 1, 2014)

What is the highest confirmed in a lab THC test results, also what is the highest THC potential strain i can buy?..


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 1, 2014)

Depends on who you ask. Based on cannabis cups its a few. Or based on high times its Sunset Sherbet. And depending on which strain the high is different. And other lower THC strains with the right CBD and you can get higher and last longer. So that isn't the right question. Sunset has rated 27.53 THC. 2-2.5 hour high. Bubble diesel is 24 thc. But it's a 5 to 7 hour high and you can't move. Jilly bean is 18-19 THC and 1-1.3 hour high but very fun and great taste. Casey jones is around 19 THC and is a 2-3 hour high. So THC is a small part of the high.


----------



## HolyGhost23 (Nov 1, 2014)

well im going to go by science and not a bunch of lame magazines bullshit reviews.. there just trying to sell shit for the most part. sorry i dont believe in so called variances in highs.I like to based myself on facts not feelings, and whimsical nonsense


----------



## HolyGhost23 (Nov 1, 2014)

either more high or less high..the feeling of being high no water what the strain seems to be the same. as to how hard it hits me is the difference.. but i can understand in other chemicals playing rolls in how things are done.. that being said id still like to get the highest THC a content i can and maybe even a moderate cbd level


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 1, 2014)

Contact a facility that tests weed. Many in Cali and wa and co. Ask what strains rank the highest THC consistently.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 4, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Depends on who you ask.


Also depends on what plant material you're testing. I take any published results from sellers as what they are - another cannabis industry gimmick to sell product/seeds.

Riddle has bought one of these kits and reported results at his site on stuff he's growing - http://www.thctestkits.com/

Pretty interesting and some great dialogue.

UB


----------



## churchhaze (Nov 4, 2014)

101% was once achieved.


----------



## $Big Chench420$ (Nov 10, 2014)

Quantum Kush!! 30.1 % thc Tga genetics!!


----------



## $Big Chench420$ (Nov 10, 2014)

Heres the proof!!


----------



## waterdawg (Nov 11, 2014)

HolyGhost23 said:


> What is the highest confirmed in a lab THC test results, also what is the highest THC potential strain i can buy?..


Mine! I have a test kit


----------



## HolyGhost23 (Nov 11, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> Mine! I have a test kit


ill buy seeds if you got em


----------



## waterdawg (Nov 12, 2014)

Sorry clone only . But trust me lol.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 12, 2014)

HolyGhost23 said:


> What is the highest confirmed in a lab THC test results, also what is the highest THC potential strain i can buy?..



Ask pk_boosted2 , i hear he's a pro


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Ask pk_boosted2 , i hear he's a pro


That's a different thread. So you sounded stupid. And nobody needs to get him started again.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 13, 2014)

Quantum kush! Tga ! 38%! Seriously. Check the thread in strain reviews. Lab results and all.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 13, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/t/quantum-kush-38-thc.839665/page-62


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 13, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Quantum kush! Tga ! 38%! Seriously. Check the thread in strain reviews. Lab results and all.





mr mustache said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/quantum-kush-38-thc.839665/page-62


I don't feel like searching through 62 pages that starts with bogus claims and ends with an argument about politics, care to point us to specifically where this lab test can be found? Because the only test I can see says 30.6%


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 13, 2014)

$Big Chench420$ said:


> Quantum Kush!! 30.1 % thc Tga genetics!!





$Big Chench420$ said:


> Heres the proof!!


I'll see your Quantum Kush and raise you 32.96% Gorilla Glue #4 (http://sclabs.com/sample-detail.html?id=78615) and 33.56% Chiquita Banana (http://sclabs.com/sample-detail.html?id=78612)


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 13, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> I don't feel like searching through 62 pages that starts with bogus claims and ends with an argument about politics, care to point us to specifically where this lab test can be found? Because the only test I can see says 30.6%


It was sarcasm. That thread is epic.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 13, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> It was sarcasm. That thread is epic.


Ahhh, I shoulda known from the exclamation marks haha


----------



## lilroach (Nov 13, 2014)

Here's the results from a testing lab in Mich:

http://www.ironlabsllc.co/view/results.php

"Michigan Kush" scored 35%.....absolutely nuts. If you read about how they test vs. others, it seems they are more accurate than other testing.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 13, 2014)

lilroach said:


> Here's the results from a testing lab in Mich:
> 
> http://www.ironlabsllc.co/view/results.php
> 
> "Michigan Kush" scored 35%.....absolutely nuts. If you read about how they test vs. others, it seems they are more accurate than other testing.


Possibly, although it looks like they are using primarily Gas Chromatography as opposed to Liquid Chromatography which is actually more accurate. This is why all their tests have a majority of Delta 9 THC as opposed to THC-A, because it is converted during the flame heating part of Gas Chromatography, whereas Liquid Chromatography results are much heavier in THC-A and return a more accurate breakdown of the cannabinoid profile of the sample because the plant matter is not subjected to heat during testing.


----------



## HolyGhost23 (Nov 13, 2014)

okay okay but now where do i get these seeds?


----------



## lilroach (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you Ace for setting the record straight....I know nothing about the different types of testing.


----------



## lilroach (Nov 13, 2014)

While high THC is desirable, it's not everything. I have strains that are supposed to be 25%+ THC (Ghost Train Haze #1) that is great weed, but I prefer the buzz from C99 or Pineapple Express better.


----------



## pk_boosted2 (Nov 15, 2014)

This is true. I've seen reports at 30% as highest thc content lab tested. But I think 24-27% more realistic


----------



## pk_boosted2 (Nov 15, 2014)

I think Kyle kushman strawberry broke record in 2013 around 24-25% but I think that was beaten this year by a Bruce banner pheno in Colorado have look it up


----------



## pk_boosted2 (Nov 15, 2014)

They found a lot of errors in RING tests anyways idk how accurate they are I know the test used at the cups haven't shown anything higher than like 27% but I think UPLC testing is more accurate idk which one they use for the cup testing.


----------



## pk_boosted2 (Nov 15, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Also depends on what plant material you're testing. I take any published results from sellers as what they are - another cannabis industry gimmick to sell product/seeds.
> 
> Riddle has bought one of these kits and reported results at his site on stuff he's growing - http://www.thctestkits.com/
> 
> ...


Uncle Ben def. right about lab testing def is a gimmick to create high dollar phenos and premium priced pot. I don't believe In half the results they say these strains yield.


----------



## pk_boosted2 (Nov 15, 2014)

There's usually something like 10-20% variance between strains tested in different labs using same tests meaning if a strain tests at 20% other labs would produce 17-23% meaning there's a lot of problems and error in exact amounts. I think average is 12% for most strains anything higher than 18% is considered high content thc.


----------



## mwine87 (Nov 15, 2014)

I recently, about 3 weeks ago, had some "Goji Og" that was tested at 31%. The dispesary I go to in Riverside County called "The Lab" tests every strain they get their hands on, in house. It was the spaciest and heaviest bud I've ever smoked. I also have some "Ringo's Gift" which tested at 18% CBD .03% THC. Haven't tried it yet. I don't know where the genetics come from. They always have strains that are 22% THC and higher... All super bomb. SoCal has some prett amazing weed.


----------



## butsack (Nov 15, 2014)

pk_boosted2 said:


> There's usually something like 10-20% variance between strains tested in different labs using same tests meaning if a strain tests at 20% other labs would produce 17-23% meaning there's a lot of problems and error in exact amounts. I think average is 12% for most strains anything higher than 18% is considered high content thc.


 you're probably right about different labs getting significantly different results, I'm sure the thc content varies from leaf to leaf and nug to nug. I'm not sure, however, where you're getting the numbers, normally the bud we get at dispenceries here is labled over 20% thc I can't remember getting any below 20% all year, that being said if you're lookin for high CBD kind its a different story.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 16, 2014)

Butsack, PK is back east and has a different perspective. Or he's hanging with the worst growers. 20% and up is what we grow. I've sent the same material to different labs and got very similar results. We took 4 nugs about 1.5 grams each. Ground it and mixed together and then split it and sent it. 1-3% variation in labs around the bay and sacramento. I prefer to test a combination of buds from different levels in the canopy. That's why I grind and mix. Not trying to compare dicks, well a little, but like to know the THC, thca, CBD,cbg,cbn, thcva and so on. If you learn what they all do and how they interact. Then truly know what your smoking, and you can pick what works for you off a test printout. Me, I like some cbg and cbn. Those help the couch lock. A few years back the labs were way off. The ones that showed higher readings had more business. Just like the dyno shop that is miscalibrated and shows higher horsepower then you really have. They have more business. People love to stroke their own egos.. But the labs that are still around have got it together. But they are only as good as the people that run them. I like to mix a high CBD strain and high THC strain in my bowl. Many times mixing two or more weeds will give you a better high then any one of them would..


----------



## weedenhanced (Nov 16, 2014)

It's Australian pot that's the highest in thc http://www.truthonpot.com/2013/07/31/40-thc-australians-are-growing-the-strongest-pot-in-the-world/

http://www.medicaldaily.com/australian-marijuana-has-highest-levels-thc-could-it-top-amsterdam-next-weed-capital-248062

http://ndarc.med.unsw.edu.au/resource/thc-content-cannabis-australia-evidence-and-implications


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 16, 2014)

weedenhanced said:


> It's Australian pot that's the highest in thc http://www.truthonpot.com/2013/07/31/40-thc-australians-are-growing-the-strongest-pot-in-the-world/
> 
> http://www.medicaldaily.com/australian-marijuana-has-highest-levels-thc-could-it-top-amsterdam-next-weed-capital-248062
> 
> http://ndarc.med.unsw.edu.au/resource/thc-content-cannabis-australia-evidence-and-implications


It looks like they got one sample that tested 40+% but the way the study is worded, and the fact it was conducted on samples procured by police seizure, doesn't preclude the possibility that hash or wax/oil coated buds (Moon rocks, etc.) were included in the testing. Also, I always have trouble trusting articles that include phrases like "The use of such high levels of THC can force users to suffer serious adverse events. These events include *seizures*, *dependence*, and even anxiety. In fact, the use of marijuana with such high THC levels ends up undoing the drug's "therapeutic" effects.... Experts, according to The Sydney Morning Herald, feel that more than 15 percent of THC should be considered an illicit substance as* the adverse effects can be likened to the negative effects of controlled and illegal drugs like cocaine*." This is the kind of stuff that just screams of anti-legalization propaganda BS. Plus, this little sentence made me sad... "The results, published in the international science journal PLOS ONE, showed* over 90 percent of samples contained less than 0.1 percent CBD*."


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 16, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Butsack, PK is back east and has a different perspective. Or he's hanging with the worst growers. 20% and up is what we grow. I've sent the same material to different labs and got very similar results. We took 4 nugs about 1.5 grams each. Ground it and mixed together and then split it and sent it. 1-3% variation in labs around the bay and sacramento. I prefer to test a combination of buds from different levels in the canopy. That's why I grind and mix. Not trying to compare dicks, well a little, but like to know the THC, thca, CBD,cbg,cbn, thcva and so on. If you learn what they all do and how they interact. Then truly know what your smoking, and you can pick what works for you off a test printout. Me, I like some cbg and cbn. Those help the couch lock. A few years back the labs were way off. The ones that showed higher readings had more business. Just like the dyno shop that is miscalibrated and shows higher horsepower then you really have. They have more business. People love to stroke their own egos.. But the labs that are still around have got it together. But they are only as good as the people that run them. I like to mix a high CBD strain and high THC strain in my bowl. Many times mixing two or more weeds will give you a better high then any one of them would..


Finding the perfect combination of weeds to mix is like blending a perfect scotch


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 16, 2014)

i don't need a lab to tell me if my meds are potent.


----------



## pk_boosted2 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Butsack, PK is back east and has a different perspective. Or he's hanging with the worst growers. 20% and up is what we grow. I've sent the same material to different labs and got very similar results. We took 4 nugs about 1.5 grams each. Ground it and mixed together and then split it and sent it. 1-3% variation in labs around the bay and sacramento. I prefer to test a combination of buds from different levels in the canopy. That's why I grind and mix. Not trying to compare dicks, well a little, but like to know the THC, thca, CBD,cbg,cbn, thcva and so on. If you learn what they all do and how they interact. Then truly know what your smoking, and you can pick what works for you off a test printout. Me, I like some cbg and cbn. Those help the couch lock. A few years back the labs were way off. The ones that showed higher readings had more business. Just like the dyno shop that is miscalibrated and shows higher horsepower then you really have. They have more business. People love to stroke their own egos.. But the labs that are still around have got it together. But they are only as good as the people that run them. I like to mix a high CBD strain and high THC strain in my bowl. Many times mixing two or more weeds will give you a better high then any one of them would..



I said and I will repeat because apparently no one knows how to read an entire post for its content. The average marijuana in America has 10% thc.. Premium cannabis is considered to be anything over 18%. Therefore if you have anything over 18% then it's on the higher end in comparison with ALL cannabis being sold in America. Not just where you live DUH!! Obviously at dispensaries they carry what they "think" is the best or what's "hot and trendy" in market, like Girl Scout cookies right now for example.

But do you honestly think that every strain they list at 20+% thc is accurate or just a marketing point? I choose the latter I guarantee u take those pieces and get it tested very few will give you those results they say. 

The THC content is the # of percentage of thc that strain is capable of producing, I don't believe it's the exact sample you are buying and smoking because every piece in every bag and jar is different. So what you are getting is a ball park based on what that strain is able to produce.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 16, 2014)

pk_boosted2 said:


> I said and I will repeat because apparently no one knows how to read an entire post for its content. The average marijuana in America has 10% thc.. Premium cannabis is considered to be anything over 18%. Therefore if you have anything over 18% then it's on the higher end in comparison with ALL cannabis being sold in America. Not just where you live DUH!! Obviously at dispensaries they carry what they "think" is the best or what's "hot and trendy" in market, like Girl Scout cookies right now for example.
> 
> But do you honestly think that every strain they list at 20+% thc is accurate or just a marketing point? I choose the latter I guarantee u take those pieces and get it tested very few will give you those results they say.
> 
> The THC content is the # of percentage of thc that strain is capable of producing, I don't believe it's the exact sample you are buying and smoking because every piece in every bag and jar is different. So what you are getting is a ball park based on what that strain is able to produce.


Growers pick and trim the nug to test. And the majority of the lower ones are 10-30% lower. So no I don't think what they sell to us at club is that high.. That's why I test most of what I grow... Not for bragging rights, but so I know.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 16, 2014)

pk_boosted2 said:


> I said and I will repeat because apparently no one knows how to read an entire post for its content. The average marijuana in America has 10% thc.. Premium cannabis is considered to be anything over 18%. Therefore if you have anything over 18% then it's on the higher end in comparison with ALL cannabis being sold in America. Not just where you live DUH!! Obviously at dispensaries they carry what they "think" is the best or what's "hot and trendy" in market, like Girl Scout cookies right now for example.
> 
> But do you honestly think that every strain they list at 20+% thc is accurate or just a marketing point? I choose the latter I guarantee u take those pieces and get it tested very few will give you those results they say.
> 
> The THC content is the # of percentage of thc that strain is capable of producing, I don't believe it's the exact sample you are buying and smoking because every piece in every bag and jar is different. So what you are getting is a ball park based on what that strain is able to produce.


The point you just made goes against what you are saying. You are right, 10% is the average for america AS A WHOLE, that includes areas with limited access to quality green that has an even lower average, and areas that are flush with high quality cannabis where the average is much much higher. I have friends in South Carolina that will attest to the fact that the quality of herb available there is DRAMATICALLY worse than the weed available on the west coast, or even in bigger east coast states like NY and FL, and that same dramatically shittier weed is being included in the total. Until you can find % that are done state by state, America's as a whole average potency means literally nothing. Also, I think testing may be done differently where you are, here testing is never done by the dispensaries themselves, they are done at impartial labs that list the results online even if you choose to withhold the results in store because they were sub par. Is there a guarantee that every nug will have the same cannabinoid content as the tested sample? Of course not. But do the numbers come from actual tests that are check-able even to the point of having photographs taken by the lab of the sample prior to testing? Absolutely. You might not be getting the nug that tested above 30%, but there indeed was a nug, from that batch, that tested that high, and you can even see exactly what it looked like, and you can usually tell when they are just cherry picking the very best nugs.


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Nov 16, 2014)

Are they saying the percentage of THC in relation to all the cannabinoids, or the percentage of THC in relation to the total weight of the plant matter? If it's the latter, anything above 25% is absolutely ridiculous to believe. You think you can pull 7 grams of PURE THC from an ounce of some of those buds? How about 10g's of THC? Seems a bit doubtful to say the least.

Not to mention how easy it is to rig the Illegal Non-FDA certified tests. A little kief alone should be able to bump up the cannabinoid levels without being noticed, esp if from the same plant's other buds. Regardless though, even if the tests were fair, the numbers don't match up for any plant that's not artificially-gmo'd to produce diamond looking buds.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 17, 2014)

pk_boosted2 said:


> There's usually something like 10-20% variance between strains tested in different labs using same tests meaning if a strain tests at 20% other labs would produce 17-23% meaning there's a lot of problems and error in exact amounts. I think average is 12% for most strains anything higher than 18% is considered high content thc.


You never really know what the hell your talking about do you?


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 17, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Growers pick and trim the nug to test. And the majority of the lower ones are 10-30% lower. So no I don't think what they sell to us at club is that high.. That's why I test most of what I grow... Not for bragging rights, but so I know.


You also have no clue what your talking about...

Have you people ever been in the fucking lab? The lower buds can test HIGHER for THC content. This bullshit about 10-30% lower is straight up just that... a pile of shit.

If your going to give information to people on the forums you might want to be half right.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 17, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> You also have no clue what your talking about...
> 
> Have you people ever been in the fucking lab? The lower buds can test HIGHER for THC content. This bullshit about 10-30% lower is straight up just that... a pile of shit.
> 
> If your going to give information to people on the forums you might want to be half right.


Reread what I said before. And you also said "most" and I know lower bud "can" have higher THC. But not usually. It happens when over feeding or other issues caused to the plant. So maybe more often since so many low level growers fuk up often. Hell I fuk up often and I know better... Like I said before, I take a sampling from different levels of the plant and grind and mix and send for my testing. Because it's not a dick measuring contest to me. I want to know how it came out and how it makes me feel when I smoke it. Then correlate the readings and the high. That way Ive found the profiles I like and those I dont.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 17, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Reread what I said before. And you also said "most" and I know lower bud "can" have higher THC. But not usually. It happens when over feeding or other issues caused to the plant. So maybe more often since so many low level growers fuk up often. Hell I fuk up often and I know better... Like I said before, I take a sampling from different levels of the plant and grind and mix and send for my testing. Because it's not a dick measuring contest to me. I want to know how it came out and how it makes me feel when I smoke it. Then correlate the readings and the high. That way Ive found the profiles I like and those I dont.


 I know a dude who brings in his lbs and uses the smallest nugs to get the highest test rather then the tops or large nugs. EVERYTIME he gets a higher test on the lowers.

I don't know anyone who uses tops anymore to test as they usually don't test as high. That is the truth, I have ran 1,000's of grams through the quantacann.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 17, 2014)

EverythingsHazy said:


> Are they saying the percentage of THC in relation to all the cannabinoids, or the percentage of THC in relation to the total weight of the plant matter? If it's the latter, anything above 25% is absolutely ridiculous to believe. You think you can pull 7 grams of PURE THC from an ounce of some of those buds? How about 10g's of THC? Seems a bit doubtful to say the least.
> 
> Not to mention how easy it is to rig the Illegal Non-FDA certified tests. A little kief alone should be able to bump up the cannabinoid levels without being noticed, esp if from the same plant's other buds. Regardless though, even if the tests were fair, the numbers don't match up for any plant that's not artificially-gmo'd to produce diamond looking buds.


The good labs, which are most in Cali and I believe the other states where it's legal. So they inspect the bud for visual contamination. So they would report kief sprinkled. I've know some that inject it in the seed sack area. Losers and thieves are good at getting around tests. And when blasting resin you don't remove 100% of it. And I've seen pulls of 5 and 6 grams a ounce in a recycling system with some of the best people doing it. I can't even get close to that with the same buds. And since if you even blew the six grams and the club gave you $40 a gram that's only $240. Bud that resinous could sell for that to a club without all the extra time and expense to blast. Until concentrates prices come up its not worth blastin great weed. And trust me 25% isn't that hard to find....


----------



## pk_boosted2 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> I know a dude who brings in his lbs and uses the smallest nugs to get the highest test rather then the tops or large nugs. EVERYTIME he gets a higher test on the lowers.
> 
> I don't know anyone who uses tops anymore to test as they usually don't test as high. That is the truth, I have ran 1,000's of grams through the quantacann.


Dude you're out of your mind. Just for reference this dipshit in another post claims him and his boy are pulling down 52-64 ounces per 1000w light so anything he says regarding what his thc content is also as bullshit as his yield claims. So at this point he's just on here gassing himself up to anyone who


Cannasutraorganics said:


> Butsack, PK is back east and has a different perspective. Or he's hanging with the worst growers. 20% and up is what we grow. I've sent the same material to different labs and got very similar results. We took 4 nugs about 1.5 grams each. Ground it and mixed together and then split it and sent it. 1-3% variation in labs around the bay and sacramento. I prefer to test a combination of buds from different levels in the canopy. That's why I grind and mix. Not trying to compare dicks, well a little, but like to know the THC, thca, CBD,cbg,cbn, thcva and so on. If you learn what they all do and how they interact. Then truly know what your smoking, and you can pick what works for you off a test printout. Me, I like some cbg and cbn. Those help the couch lock. A few years back the labs were way off. The ones that showed higher readings had more business. Just like the dyno shop that is miscalibrated and shows higher horsepower then you really have. They have more business. People love to stroke their own egos.. But the labs that are still around have got it together. But they are only as good as the people that run them. I like to mix a high CBD strain and high THC strain in my bowl. Many times mixing two or more weeds will give you a better high then any one of them would..


Hey dipshit stop lying. I said anything over 18% is high thc. Wtf is big difference between 18 and 20 barely anything and no one would smoke it and know the difference. 

This dipshit canna is also same guy telling ppl in another post on this forum him and his boy pull between 3.5-4lbs per 1000w bulb so just take that into consideration with anything he claims he yields for thc cuz everyone who does serious growing knows hitting 3.5-4 lbs per light is a bullshit statement in itself. 

Highest yielding strains are around 24-27% maximum and that's very few strains. And yes u can get same flowers tested from same plant at diff labs and u will get a 10-20% variance of thc content? MEANING if one lab says it contains 20% the variance to other labs will test 10-20% different so take the 20% and at 10% variance one lab may say its 18% a 20% variance means 16% and on ugh end it would be 22-24% depends what yep of testing is done which I explained the most popular and accurate methods in my post. They use for cannibus cup. In 2013 Kyle kushman produced highest ever with record of 24.6% and it was broken this year by a Bruce banner pheno I forget which number think was a #2 and it hit like. 25% and they use most accurate testing from what we know at this time. I'm sure new tests will b available as things are constantly changing.

The flowers in dispensaries show u the % by strain that they are known to yield, and is an average of the total thc content for all flowers from that batch.

I know down in ct they grind up all the flowers into Shake and have more accurate thc and CBD content by doing that. All flowers are sold in "Shake" form so they are all equally distributed to have same consistency no matter what u buy per strain. Because all flowers from same plant have diff levels depending on what part of plant is harvested.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 17, 2014)

pk_boosted2 said:


> Dude you're out of your mind. Just for reference this dipshit in another post claims him and his boy are pulling down 52-64 ounces per 1000w light so anything he says regarding what his thc content is also as bullshit as his yield claims. So at this point he's just on here gassing himself up to anyone who
> 
> 
> Hey dipshit stop lying. I said anything over 18% is high thc. Wtf is big difference between 18 and 20 barely anything and no one would smoke it and know the difference.
> ...


Get the weight right. I said, I can and do 2.5lb per light plus. DW guys get more then that and nobody calls them a liar.


----------



## pk_boosted2 (Nov 17, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Get the weight right. I said, I can and do 2.5lb per light plus. DW guys get more then that and nobody calls them a liar.


No u said 56-64 ounces that's 3.5-4 lbs I'll pull the post up u want me too it's in the defoliation thread.


----------



## pk_boosted2 (Nov 17, 2014)

↑
This is what you said:


If you're getting 2 pounds a light most of the time, your still not getting my results. I'm setting 2.5 as my minimum. I run perpetual and put big mothers in every week and pull bud every week. I run 9 plants a light in 5 gallon pots. Usually only 1 or 2 plants of a strain under each light. I run 9 strain currently and adding 11 more over the next 4 months. 

*Here's more added bs u said (that you're now claiming you didn't say)!! LMAO..*
When *I *run a whole light of one strain I pick a good one. *I *yield up to 65 ounces a light then.
(*This is what you said)!! That's 4 pounds @ 64 ounces) *

Then here's more bs you said:
Chronic yielded 54.3 ounces one time and 56.2 the next. That's the sellable bud, not including popcorn or duff.

*Bottom line is you're still a liar saying you're pulling down over 50 ounces on any 1 1000w light. If anyone told me in a DWC or aerogarden and they said they are getting over 3 lbs a light I'd be telling them the same shit.. Your full of it. 

Maybe ur counting all of your trim and popcorn lard including stems and your root ball lol

So anything you say is BS

The standard for excellent yields is 2 lbs. you pull over 2 bs per 1k your a master grower. And its that simple. Most 1k lights yield 1.5 lbs average grower that's why many people feel that 600w light are just as good because u can pull 1.5 off a 600w lamp as we'll primarily due to the fact they cover roughly the same size area and you can keep them a lot closer to your canopy when scrogging or running sog methods. 

Just stop lying dude your sounding dumber and dumber every time you make a post. At one point I thought u were cool when we spoke about how canna was good al around nutrients then u flipped a switch n just started talking non sense out of nowhere plz cut the shit seriously. No one believes your bs. *


----------



## pk_boosted2 (Nov 17, 2014)

You call my boy Phil at Advanced nutrient I give u his direct line he's the master grower for Colorado's Advanced Nutrient co-op and you tell him you pulling down 2.5 pounds a light w Canna and he gonna hang up phone on you. Then you even try to tell him you got people pulling down 3.5-4 or even 3 lbs a light using a 1k and not only he gonna laugh at you he's gonna chump shit out you especially when you tell him it's in DWC.

DWC don't get highest yields. Maybe on some small scale level with just 1-2 lights because u can't run big ass garbage can size containers so you think that they r good.

You get bigger yields running in 20-30 gallon garbage cans running pro-mix or a peat/coco blend than any fuckin DWC could ever produce. All big dogs run 20+ gallon containers on lazy Susan's and danglers. Ain't no one getting 3 pounds a fuckin light. Yeah dudes might get 2.5 MAX and that's hard as fuck to do on a big scale. Most places shoot for 1.5-2 because that's realistic numbers and that's in in a commercial/professional grow but nuttin you or your boy doing at your house with a couple 1k bulbs buddy.

Advanced Nutrient grows the biggest plants any nutrient you're gonna use can get if them dudes can get 3 a light you ain't doin it either or you would be working for them and showing them wtf is up.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 17, 2014)

pk_boosted2 said:


> No u said 56-64 ounces that's 3.5-4 lbs I'll pull the post up u want me too it's in the defoliation thread.


That strain, yes. I did say that. I also said I get between 2.5 and 4. Some won't do quite 2 but I run multiple strains under the same light. So it's always over 2.5.


----------



## pk_boosted2 (Nov 17, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> That strain, yes. I did say that. I also said I get between 2.5 and 4. Some won't do quite 2 but I run multiple strains under the same light. So it's always over 2.5.


I think you need to check your math and your scale. Sorry just not happening. Can u get 2.5 yeah ive seen or "heard" of a few people claiming to hit those numbers but i mean very few. I got one customer who i gave cuts to that gets 4.25-4.5 off a 2 light run every time with my chem pheno that i know can do it. But its alot easier to pull 2-2.25 a light with only 1-2 lights then running 8+ by yourself. Theres not enough time and ability to manage a garden of that size to have everything be perfect and optimal for growing in large conditions opposed to specializing on a light or 2 because every serious grower knows the more lights the harder it is to maintain getting huge yields like 2+ lbs per light, it just is impossble. 

For instance most commercial growers doing anywhere over say 20-25+ lights is happy to get back 1.5-1.75 lbs. a light maybe 2 depending on strain and thats because its so much shit to keep in check and making sure everything is trimmed up and all tops are perfect and sites are all well lit and air flow is premium and etc.. Etc.. So maybe someone who got 1 light could get 2.5 but it aint happening saying 3+ thats just bs man im sorry it is.


----------



## pk_boosted2 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah some wont do quite 2 now that the first honest statement u made lol


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 17, 2014)

Bec


pk_boosted2 said:


> You call my boy Phil at Advanced nutrient I give u his direct line he's the master grower for Colorado's Advanced Nutrient co-op and you tell him you pulling down 2.5 pounds a light w Canna and he gonna hang up phone on you. Then you even try to tell him you got people pulling down 3.5-4 or even 3 lbs a light using a 1k and not only he gonna laugh at you he's gonna chump shit out you especially when you tell him it's in DWC.
> 
> DWC don't get highest yields. Maybe on some small scale level with just 1-2 lights because u can't run big ass garbage can size containers so you think that they r good.
> 
> ...


Because my way is more time dependant and doesn't automate well. I'm working on it. With the Gavati ballasts that control the lumns with a separate controller or a computer program. And pot humidity sensors I'll have a running prototype to try next year. Still a lot of hands on work. I transplant 3 or 4 times. My yields are what they are. Just because you and the "industry leader" agree, doesn't make you right... Means you haven't met me. Lol. I'm doing a documentary on my grow technique. I'll send you a link next year. Even give you 10% off if you spend at least $50..... Same deal you offer at your "hydro store". 
You're a little high strung.... Now back to your bragging, I'm done with mine....


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 17, 2014)

pk_boosted2 said:


> Yeah some wont do quite 2 now that the first honest statement u made lol


Some strains. But the way I run my rooms I'm still getting over 2.5. 12 years ago, after growing for over 20, I could get over 2 once in awhile. I've gotten better. I've found things you've never tried. Don't guage me by others. I'm my own person. An IQ above rocket scientist. But I have ADD, OCD and a few forms of dyslexia. My brain puts proper nouns away so it's hard for me to recall on demand. I multitask more things then you could imagine. My twisted perspective allows me to see what others don't.. I test many things to see what's best, for me. Even running a different strain I test to see how hard I can push at different times of bud and veg. I'm wired to find out who,what, when,where, why and how...


----------



## pk_boosted2 (Nov 17, 2014)

I was talking to phil from advanced the other week when he came up for maximum yield show to


Cannasutraorganics said:


> Bec
> 
> Because my way is more time dependant and doesn't automate well. I'm working on it. With the Gavati ballasts that control the lumns with a separate controller or a computer program. And pot humidity sensors I'll have a running prototype to try next year. Still a lot of hands on work. I transplant 3 or 4 times. My yields are what they are. Just because you and the "industry leader" agree, doesn't make you right... Means you haven't met me. Lol. I'm doing a documentary on my grow technique. I'll send you a link next year. Even give you 10% off if you spend at least $50..... Same deal you offer at your "hydro store".
> You're a little high strung.... Now back to your bragging, I'm done with mine....



Gavitas arent same as 1000w they push out 1150w give or take a few watts. Thats not same as a standard 1k bulb. So yeah 2.5 woud be manageable but u still aint getting over 3+ with a gavita. I dont need any methods from you wont be learning anything.


Cannasutraorganics said:


> Some strains. But the way I run my rooms I'm still getting over 2.5. 12 years ago, after growing for over 20, I could get over 2 once in awhile. I've gotten better. I've found things you've never tried. Don't guage me by others. I'm my own person. An IQ above rocket scientist. But I have ADD, OCD and a few forms of dyslexia. My brain puts proper nouns away so it's hard for me to recall on demand. I multitask more things then you could imagine. My twisted perspective allows me to see what others don't.. I test many things to see what's best, for me. Even running a different strain I test to see how hard I can push at different times of bud and veg. I'm wired to find out who,what, when,where, why and how...


I find it impossible to be switching strains and phenos under same light in the same room to pull over 2 a lightt when every strain requires different light, temperature, humidity, space and most important different nutrients. U sit here trying to bs someone who been around way too long to tell me u got some method i havent already seen, ran, tried , researched already. 

The best yields come from running 1 pheno that has the genetic makeup to produce high yields that are ran multiple times with same or diff combo of nutrients to figure out how to maximize that strains yeild. It takes years to master 1 strain for optimal results. 

Different batches of nutrient runs are made every few months and that alone take a few months to run consistently to dial in between grows. So by u telling me that u switching phenos under same light in the same room and pullin em down and movin shit in. 

Then i dont need hear anymore bcuz thats full of fluff and exaggerated numbers your embelishing for your own ego. And for someone so smart you should probably make up a better more believable story then the one u came up w that would make more sense *like* i have been running the same pheno for 2 years practicing diff cultivation techniques with same nutrients and dialing it in according to what i find the plant needs and i finally was able to produce 2.5 per light (not the story of changing plants in and out as they finish w dif cuts and strains etc bcuz thats just plain bs). lol

*P.S. What does pushing your plants mean? U go in and shove them around your room.. is that a stress technique for resin production? 

Pushing plants with nutrients to the point of almost burning them is counterproductive to increasing yield and quality it does the opposite btw


----------



## Nepenthes (Nov 20, 2014)

pk_boosted2 said:


> The standard for excellent yields is 2 lbs. you pull over 2 bs per 1k your a master grower. And its that simple.


Standard according to who? Canna? lol

Master grower... you work in a hydro store, surely you have never met a professional grower who really deserves that label.

If you can't pull 1gpw with a 1k watt you're doing something basic very wrong, If you can pull 1 gpw you don't automatically are a master grower or have an excellent yield lol... noob.


----------

